# Karcher Problem



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well after 14 months of trouble free service my Karcher 3.99M has started playing up.The problem is that it keeps pulsing every two seconds or so when its left alone IE with the water and power connected but I am not pulling the trigger but it works fine when I pull the trigger but when I release the trigger it stops and then starts pulsing again and there is water coming out of the bottom.I was wondering is anybody knows whats up with it?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Ross dont ask Kev he will get you buying a nilfisk. as hes got me on it now:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

chillly said:


> Ross dont ask Kev he will get you buying a nilfisk. as hes got me on it now:lol:


I know he is a Nilfisk whore :lol:

Only joking Kev:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I know he is a Nilfisk whore :lol:
> 
> Only joking Kev:thumb:


No hes not kev :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks chilly 
Ross - after using my nilfisk for a while - say rinsing, foaming, rinsing again. if I leave the water and power connected and the machine switched on it makes a noise every few seconds - not sire why other than to remind the user it's switched in maybe?.. it's auto on/ off so whenever the triggers not pressed it's not using water


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I know he is a Nilfisk whore :lol:
> 
> Only joking Kev:thumb:


thanks


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think there might be a seal gone because there is water pi55ing out of the bottom of it and the reason its pulsing is to try and get the pressure of the water up?I have heard a lot of rumors about Karcher making low quality parts so that you have to replace the part of machine.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I think there might be a seal gone because there is water pi55ing out of the bottom of it and the reason its pulsing is to try and get the pressure of the water up?I have heard a lot of rumors about Karcher making low quality parts so that you have to replace the part of machine.


could be.. if it is I would take it back to where you got it from - must of came with a gurantee of sorts when you got it?..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> could be.. if it is I would take it back to where you gr it from - must of came with a gurantee of sorts when you got it?..


I got it from Screwfix and it has a 12 month guarantee but I have had for 14 months:lol:
I have not checked any of the seals yet because I put it back in the shed and said "Fu5k it":lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

lag re-post?

Nilfisk for the win IMHO, just waiting for my 8 year old Karcher to break until I get one


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Its always the same I am sure they have an inbuilt timer 12months bing fault, In saying that though my very very low model karcher has stood the test of time but I am tempted for betterness.


----------



## markie (Apr 23, 2006)

I had a 3.99 and it didn't last very longi think the 3.99 is not meant for use every weekend as it has a plastic pump head wich is basicaly pants.
My advice would be ditch it and buy one with an aluminium pump head.
Look at this chart to see what's what:wave:

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/pdf/product_compare_pressureWashers.pdf


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I have used my 3.99 pretty much every weekend for 14 months and it has been fine.
I might just do the smart thing and use ONR for every wash now:lol:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Ross mine started doing the same thing last weekend. I was hoping it's just the crap water pressure from our house. I did the exact same as you and just put it away hoping it will be ok next time I take it out. Hopefully it will work tomorrow, luckily mine is only about 8 months old. Mine is the K6.75 though


----------



## dava (Feb 5, 2007)

It's probably this,
http://www.espares.co.uk/part/press.../507562/538413/pressure-washer-cylinder-.html

They crack, quite simple to do if your handy, just need an allen key a torx and a spanner, also there is a diagram on this page showing how they come appart, print it off and have it handy for when your doing it. As long as the motor is not gone they are repaiable quite cheap.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Waxamomo said:


> Ross mine started doing the same thing last weekend. I was hoping it's just the crap water pressure from our house. I did the exact same as you and just put it away hoping it will be ok next time I take it out. Hopefully it will work tomorrow, luckily mine is only about 8 months old. Mine is the K6.75 though


Nightmare:wall:The works fine when I pull the trigger but when I release the trigger it keeps pulsing every two seconds or so but the amount of water coming out of the bottom must mean that something has cracked?I dont know yet because I have not checked anything yet.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Nightmare:wall:The works fine when I pull the trigger but when I release the trigger it keeps pulsing every two seconds or so but the amount of water coming out of the bottom must mean that something has cracked?I dont know yet because I have not checked anything yet.


I'm glad to say B&Q gave me a credit note no problem yesterday.

Bring on the January sales when I can get a bigger and better one


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think I have fixed my one because I took it apart and put Plumbers tape on the tread inside the water intake and the water is not gushing out of it now:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

every karcher I have owned has done that within a year of ownership :wall: I hate the things.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I think I have fixed my one because I took it apart and put Plumbers tape on the tread inside the water intake and the water is not gushing out of it now:thumb:


Did you change the rubber seals on the outside too? These perish and are less than a £1 to replace.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

my 3.99 did the exact same thing. I gave it to my dad as a possible replacement for his machine, and he stripped it to finx it to find it was cracked and useless, and not just a seal replacement.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Did you change the rubber seals on the outside too? These perish and are less than a £1 to replace.


I had a look at them and they were all fine.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I have a look at the and they were all fine.


That part puzzles me as with the constant applying and removal of the hose connector will degrade the small rubber ring here are two connectors, the one on the left is from my used machine which you can see is perished and does require replacement the one on the right is an new unused one










the rubber can be purchased seperately but it is cheaper just to get a set of connectors and use the rubbers from them. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well if it dose not work with the power on I am going to buy a quality PW a Bosch or Makita:thumb:


----------



## midlife_crisis (Oct 1, 2009)

Has anybody got, or had any experience with this one?

Nilfisk E130.2-9 PAD X-Tra
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Productcustom.asp?ID=4512

The other half is after one to clean the patio and garden furniture, it would come in hand for cleaning the wheels as well.


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

I had that model karcher and its done exactly the same to me, not sure if the ice has cracked it or not but not really worth replacing. Have just purchased http://www.screwfix.com/prods/32409...TO-E130-2-8-Pressure-Washer-130bar-2-1kW-240V today and its a superb machine very powerful and 10x better built than my old karcher 3.99


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well no surprises but the Karcher has well and truly packed up its still pulsing and the pressure coming from the lance is poorSO I need so recommendations for a good PW which can handle washing 4 cars per week:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

My old k3.99 started pulsing,then water started leaking then it finally died by spewing water out of its ****,i got 3 years heavy use out of it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Well no surprises but the Karcher has well and truly packed up its still pulsing and the pressure coming from the lance is poorSO I* need so recommendations for a good PW which can handle washing 4 cars per week*:thumb:


same one as me


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> thanks chilly
> Ross - after using my nilfisk for a while - say rinsing, foaming, rinsing again. if I leave the water and power connected and the machine switched on it makes a noise every few seconds - not sire why other than to remind the user it's switched in maybe?.. it's auto on/ off so whenever the triggers not pressed it's not using water


Don't forget...
The machine must not be left in the stand-by mode (Turned on) for any longer than a few minutes. It puts a strain on the internals.

Brian.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dynamics said:


> Don't forget...
> The machine must not be left in the stand-by mode (Turned on) for any longer than a few minutes. It puts a strain on the internals.
> 
> Brian.


indeed, which is why i switch it off now


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

This is mine...

http://consumer.nilfisk.co.uk/Products/PressureWashers/ConsumerPressureWashers/Pro/NilfiskP1501/P1501-10X-TRA/Introduction.aspx#

I love using it, such a well built bit of kit.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dynamics said:


> This is mine...
> 
> http://consumer.nilfisk.co.uk/Products/PressureWashers/ConsumerPressureWashers/Pro/NilfiskP1501/P1501-10X-TRA/Introduction.aspx#
> 
> I love using it, such a well built bit of kit.


my c120 is pretty powerful, that one must be a beast of a machine..


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

It's the way it just gets on with it, everything feels solid and well engineered.

It's a heavy bugger though!!! :doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh I just left it on all the time when I used it I thought it was ok to do that?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Oh I just left it on all the time when I used it I thought it was ok to do that?


It says in the manual NOT to do that, they don't smell nice after that and can soon die.


----------

